# Boning & skinning knives



## Steve Smith (Aug 5, 2016)

Gifts for my elk hunting buddies. Nothing fancy since they are strictly users. Regular carbon steel blades from Green River Works. DIW from @Az Turnings on the boning knives and bocote for the skinning knives. I'm anxious to try them out this year particularly after taking a slaughtering class earlier this year.

Reactions: Like 11 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 5, 2016)

Nicely done.....


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 6, 2016)

Great gifts for your friends. Hard not to like the wood. Chuck


----------



## Az Turnings (Aug 7, 2016)

those look great! especially the ironwood ones


----------

